# Biting Vizsla



## dmdav (May 26, 2020)

Hello, 
I need some advice. My daughter and her husband own 2 Vizslas. The oldest is about 4 years old and has bitten unprovoked in the past. Most recently, he was lying on the floor with their daughter who is 11 and who he grew up with and he started growling (unprovoked) and then bit her several times in the face. This dog cannot remain in the house and we are wondering where the best place would be to call about where we can place him. My daughter is heartbroken because she is very attached to him. Thank you for any help. We live in NH.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Placing any dog with a history of biting is going to be very difficult. It's just such a huge liability for any person.
There are a few Vizsla rescues in New England, and the small possibility of finding a home with an experienced handler, but it's not going to be easy.
Dogs bite for more than just aggression. It's never acceptable, but finding out what is causing it may be the key to being able to place the dog, rather than euthanize it. I would recommend a full vet checkup, at Tufts, not the local Vet. Look for spinal issues, teeth problems, Lyme disease, EEE, West Nile Virus.
Vizsla will snap/bite, but the upfront growling prior to the actual bite is very uncommon, as well as the escalation after the initial bite.
Regardless though, no 11 year child is a match for a fully grown Vizlsa. Until you identify, the issue, place the dog, or have it euthanized, keep it separated from your grandchild.
I'm extremely sorry, I wish I had better advice.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If they purchased him from a responsible breeder, send him back to the breeder.
I have probably become hardened over the years. But dogs that bite, with unknown (unprovoked) triggers are to much of a liability to be rehomed. This dog has a history of multiple bites. Even when rehomed, or taken into rescue. A good portion are still put to sleep. It's not fair to the dog, or the new family. 

I haven't posted anything, on a Vizsla I pulled from the shelter for rescue. Happy sweet outgoing boy when I met him. I'm sure his previous family knew, he has Jekyll, and Hyde personalities. As we found out very quickly. He went to a behaviorist, and to work with the trainer. I haven't asked about him in the last couple of months. As I really don't want to know the answer..


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

Dog that bites kids in the face needs to be put down.


----------



## olga (Apr 15, 2020)

dmdav said:


> Hello,
> I need some advice. My daughter and her husband own 2 Vizslas. The oldest is about 4 years old and has bitten unprovoked in the past. Most recently, he was lying on the floor with their daughter who is 11 and who he grew up with and he started growling (unprovoked) and then bit her several times in the face. This dog cannot remain in the house and we are wondering where the best place would be to call about where we can place him. My daughter is heartbroken because she is very attached to him. Thank you for any help. We live in NH.


Hello,
We have a 5 m old puppy, bough her 3 m ago and some times she started biting hurts and doesn't hear us. And her aggressive grows with each bites, I read much info about how stop it but nothing works with her, just when we spray her with water works immediately. I trying find others way to control her... Thanks


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

olga said:


> Hello,
> We have a 5 m old puppy, bough her 3 m ago and some times she started biting hurts and doesn't hear us. And her aggressive grows with each bites, I read much info about how stop it but nothing works with her, just when we spray her with water works immediately. I trying find others way to control her... Thanks


 Well at 5 months old the behavior you are describing is pretty much normal. The shark attacks /zoomies and growling are your puppy being a puppy. At a little over 6 months mine started to get better then at a year old was done with the attacks. No ankle is safe from a 5 month old Vizsla!

Quite often the shark attacks are when the puppy is tired and they act out.
Give him a time out/try to hold him for awhile and see if he will fall asleep.

Right now I don't think you have anything to be concerned with. If it is still happening a year from now, you have a problem.Read up on Vizsla shark attacks and zoomies.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

InTheNet said:


> Well at 5 months old the behavior you are describing is pretty much normal. The shark attacks /zoomies and growling are your puppy being a puppy. At a little over 6 months mine started to get better then at a year old was done with the attacks. No ankle is safe from a 5 month old Vizsla!
> 
> Quite often the shark attacks are when the puppy is tired and they act out.
> Give him a time out/try to hold him for awhile and see if he will fall asleep.
> ...


 Just saw how old this was. Ha!


----------

